# Pioneer NU-17 chainsaw



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

So a few months ago this saw was given to us to add to the collection. I has decent compression and the tank is clean. I bet if we wanted we could get it running again. It is missing the correct bar, the top and side cover (bar side). We might repaint it and find the correct bar. For now how ever we will just keep using it as a conversation piece.

This is the only good picture I can get with out taking the saw out of the rafters.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

too cool!!!


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

89yt12 said:


> too cool!!!


Thanks Jason. Its one of my favorites in the collection.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks good. With a little bigger bar, it would be a Team Green kinda saw!


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

SonnyT said:


> Looks good. With a little bigger bar, it would be a Team Green kinda saw!


Thanks Sonny. That is one man I would not want to get in a fight with. I am trying to find the correct bar but what is on it now was free. Now if I could find a two man saw, TG will have a run for his money.


----------



## stevecorio (Apr 19, 2012)

I have an original bar and .404 chain for this saw. It is cosmetically in great shape but the bar groove is worn too large and it wont cut right but for your display purpouses it would work fine it is a 19" bar (48cm since its a canadain saw) PM me if you are interested

I have fully restored my 600 (later brother to yours)

Here is a video


----------

